# Finally!



## dollarbill (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got the news from the boss I can fill out paperwork for my first competiton in Florence, CO. Pretty Damed Happy! Its also our Anniversary weekend that same weekend.............brb...........16th to be exact. whew....Whatta wife huh?  damn I got LUCKY!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I wish you the best in your new hobby. Its very addictive and tends to be expunsive. Sure you hadn't rather go Golfing?

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 6, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I wish you the best in your new hobby. Its very addictive and tends to be expunsive. Sure you hadn't rather go Golfing?
> 
> bigwheel



Golfin was more $$$ and you have to get exercise when you golf......


----------



## DJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Great News and Good Luck!! Look fer sponsors as it do get expensive.
dj


----------

